# Bass boat choice? Ranger? Skeeter? Stratos?



## alexmlane

I am getting ready to purchase a nicer boat and just want to get a couple of opinions. I was going to spend $40k but started looking at some used boats with lower hours. 

I can get a 2005 Ranger X21 or a 2007 Stratos XL for around $26k. Both have the Yamaha HPDI 250 and have low hours. 

I have also looked at a couple of nice skeeters out there as well and havent ruled them out. Are all of these 3 boats even comparable to each other?

Any opinions or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Gut_Pile

Ranger


----------



## NDLucas

Ranger Z21, you will love it.


----------



## lake hartwell

I have owned 9 Rangers, 2 Stratos, 1 Skeeter, Have no idea why I bought the last 3??? Quality and resale easily make the Ranger the choice, especially if equally priced. Stratos is great for skin diving because you will already be soaking wet when you get to your location.


----------



## afishaday

I have only owned Ranger's... and it is all I will ever own based on rides in other boats. Skeeter is fine and I have been most impressed with them compared to others... would not have a Stratos.


----------



## Unicoidawg

Out of those choices...................Ranger all the way.......


----------



## Ronnie T

I have a Ranger 350v.  Made/bought in 1986.  It's over 20 years old.  It still sparkles; original seats; original carpet.  I'm not sure when it will wear out.  The motor has been replaced.

Get a used Ranger.


----------



## Ranger350

A Ranger is by far the best bass boat you will ever own!!


----------



## NDLucas

Yep, a 2003-2005 520vx, some great deals out there on that model/year range in particular. You can't go wrong with a Ranger. If you want to spend a bit more, the 2005/2006 Z20/Z21's are fairly reasonable as well.


----------



## alexmlane

Looks like hands down I need to go with a Ranger! Thanks a lot everyone for your opinion! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## DAWG1419

Alex check out these used boats on the far right on the pull down(Basscats for sale). Hands down the Basscat is the one.My dad owned 2 Rangers before he got a Basscat.No comparison.And for 24k you can get a heck of a boat.If I had the money this is where I would spend it.Drive a ranger and then a basscat and tell us all which one is better. I think you will agree.

http://www.basscat.com/


----------



## THERAKE

I have fished out of all 3 in tournements and I own a stratos 21ss.If I was going to buy one now it would be a stratos or a ranger. I like the layout of the deck of a stratos but the ranger boat rides better.Ranger boats are known for good rough water boats.I assume you fish eufaula alot being that close and that lake can get very rough very fast. Its up to you just a little info for you to consider.


----------



## wcg2

TRITON X SERIES.  I have fished in new Rangers and the dash and instruments are cheap compared to the Triton. Just my opinion.


----------



## big fish

DAWG1419 said:


> Alex check out these used boats on the far right on the pull down(Basscats for sale). Hands down the Basscat is the one.My dad owned 2 Rangers before he got a Basscat.No comparison.And for 24k you can get a heck of a boat.If I had the money this is where I would spend it.Drive a ranger and then a basscat and tell us all which one is better. I think you will agree.
> 
> http://www.basscat.com/



I second that!         Basscat are awsome


----------



## scubanole

for a smooth ride even in rough water look at charger.  They can be difficult to find around here though.  My dad and uncle both have one and they handle rough water very well, you will not get wet.  i have fished tourny out of a stratos and you do get wet.  out of those three you listed prob. the ranger or skeeter and the statos last.


----------



## brunofishing

We call the Ranger the leadsled because of there weight. I am selling my stratos so i can get a triton.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

bullet or stroker!


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*Boat*

Whatever boat you get make sure you test drive it first and not just take someone's word on the boat.  If the dealer or individual doesnt' want to take you out, go somewhere else to buy one.  I know this sounds like it's common sense but you would be surprised.


----------



## Russ Toole

Center Console will allow you to bass fish, and go offshore or bayfish.  Much more versatile boat.  Sea Pro makes a good one. 21-23 ft.


----------



## riprap

I fished out of a hydra-sports for 12 years. Wanted a little newer boat and found a good deal on a 2005 ranger 520. No complaints. Runs around 70 with the 225 hpdi yamaha on it. Very heavy boat but floats in real shallow water. Try to get one with some warranty left on it. A little peace of mind.


----------



## fireman1501

wcg2 said:


> TRITON X SERIES.  I have fished in new Rangers and the dash and instruments are cheap compared to the Triton. Just my opinion.



I wondered if someone would mention the best in my opinion. This brand was not in the brand to choose but please consider.


----------



## Fishingchickenman

I went from a 1986 lowe that leaked to a 1999 Procraft.  I have fished out of a Skeeter and a Ranger.  I like the Procraft the best maybe it is because it is mine!!  I would by another new Procraft if I had the money.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

does procraft still have wood? 
Also something to check out is Beeline. Phoenix boats  bought out the old bumble bee molds & they look pretty sweet! Cheaper than Nitros too


----------



## Bear 75

I have a 2008 BassCat Puma w/250 pro xs. In the Summer time at Tobesofkee I hit 78.7 GPS this is no reason to buy a boat but some are geared around speed, and I now know why. If I did not own a BassCat it would be a Z520. Hands down there is no other better performing boat out. JD power and assocciates have awarded BassCat with the award for 4 years in a row, which is also every year the award was given out. At the Lake Erie BASS Elite event BassCat had less problems that any other manufacture there on the water.  Also they not only have a lifetime warrenty but it is transferable too. They are the only company to beat Ranger in resale! If you are in Middle GA near the weekend get ahold of me and we will get your mind set. Most people here in GA hardley ever get to see one but here is mine.[/I]


http://bassboatowners.com/RussellPry.html

  I just ask you please call a dealer you will be amazed what is in the package at no cost. I got to pick the colors, carpet, seat colors, what motor, what trolling motor and what eletronics I wanted. Bass Cat is there for you so they don't decide what equpiment you run you do! Look at these sites.

www.basscat.com
www.impactfishing.com
www.greeneboats.com


----------



## pbmang

Personally I went from a Ranger to a Skeeter, and don't see going back anytime soon.  I have a friend who gets a new Ranger every year (has a deal with the FLW) and I have not been too impressed with the boats.  He had a z20 last year and a z520 this year.  In compairing them to mine (zx250) the amount of space is night and day.  Granted mine is a foot longer, but it is a very noticable amount of extra space in the skeeter.

As far as the ride, my girlfriend told me after going out in his boat that she thought it was rougher than ours.  She doesn't fish and is only in the boat in the summertime when she can lay in the sun.  So, for her to notice a difference in the rides, it's pretty significant.

Bottom line though, everyone makes a decent hull.  Skeeters will be a tad faster than a Ranger, and the Stratos will probably be able to hang with the Skeeter.   The Skeeter will have the largest deck space, and the Ranger will have the name.   More importantly, make sure the motor is in good shape.  99% of the time, any issue you have with the boat will come from the motor and not the hull.  That is where you should really do your homework.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/2878717/gonew/1/98_99_Basscat_Pantera_III_For_#UNREAD

awesome deal!


----------



## ranger1977

Shop around and buy the one that fits you.  Everyone is different.  I love Rangers, that's all I've ever ran with my dad and stepdad over the years.  When it came time for me to buy, it was a no-brainer.  If you want to go fast, pick something besides a Ranger.  They do retain their value though.  I drew a guy in a tournament one time that had a Bullet with a 300,  waaaay toooo much, scared me.  Skeeters are sweet boats, but I've never fished out of one.  The old Javelins were one of the best riding boats I've ever been in but you won't get your money back out of one.  Tritons are as high in quality, in my opinion, as Ranger.  Bass Cats will flat out scream.  I love Stratos.  If I couldn't have a Ranger, I guess it would be a Stratos.  CHECK OUT MOTOR CAREFULLY AND GET AS MUCH EXTENDED WARRANTY AS YOU CAN AFFORD!!!  Anything else is relatively easy and inexpensive to fix,  the motor is never easy and inexpensive to fix, if it breaks.  I'm not going to tell you what brand motor to get, but I hear the new Merc's will scream, and sip gas.  I have a Yamaha V-max. Whatever you buy, we want to see pics here.Good luck.    I'm going to watch Shrek and the Grinch, Merry Christmas.


----------



## alexmlane

Thanks a lot for everyones opinon. After looking, reading, and talking to people I am going to take out a Ranger and a Bass Cat and see which one I like best and try and stay around the $30k range. The motor is not not an issue....I know which motor I want and which ones I will not have. Thanks again for everything!!  

If anyone knows anyone looking for a nice aluminum boat I have this one for sale: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=266445


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

the new yammies are giving mercs a run for their money. A lot of people are now running hydro tech yammies on Strokers & Allisons & screamin'


----------



## alexmlane

I have 2 mercs now and have had no issues at all with them. The 200 optimax SIPS gas and oil and I have never had issues with them but I am going to try the Yamaha this time for sure!


----------



## fireman1501

alexmlane said:


> I have 2 mercs now and have had no issues at all with them. The 200 optimax SIPS gas and oil and I have never had issues with them but I am going to try the Yamaha this time for sure!



if it aint broke dont fix it. stay with the mercury.


----------



## hartwellbasser

I have rode in many boats in my life. I would say Stratos because with Skeeter and Ranger you lose to much speed with the weight. Triton will beat you all over the lake on a calm day. Nitros are just terrible hole shot and top in.  Stratos hands down get my vote.


----------



## Hunter Haven

hartwellbasser said:


> I have rode in many boats in my life. I would say Stratos because with Skeeter and Ranger you lose to much speed with the weight. Triton will beat you all over the lake on a calm day. Nitros are just terrible hole shot and top in.  Stratos hands down get my vote.



You got that right!!!!

come to think of it... they will beat you an a calm day, a windy day, a rainy day, a sunny day, a brutal day, a good day, and a bad day

**but not due to being a rough ride


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

Triton or ranger or skeeter for me. I have fished the all and they all have good and bad points.


----------



## Buddiespal

Skeeter of course  21ft with a 225. you can't lose


----------



## hartwellbasser

Hunter Haven said:


> You got that right!!!!
> 
> come to think of it... they will beat you an a calm day, a windy day, a rainy day, a sunny day, a brutal day, a good day, and a bad day
> 
> **but not due to being a rough ride



Ill put a Stratos against it any day of the week. I smoked a Triton with a 200 Merc on it with a Stratos with a 150 Johnson.


----------



## tbag359

We could argue over boats til the end of time, some will argue about speed, some will argue about quality, it goes on and on. If you want a fast boat get a Bullet or Allison, want a boat that holds it value get a Ranger, want a chine-walking boat get a Triton . They all make decent boats. I own a Skeeter zx225, bought it for the deck space and it is the best handling boat on the market IMO. I just think its a great all around boat. (Triton owners don't take offense to the chine-walking, I think they are great boats too) Just drive a few for yourself and buy the best for your needs.


----------



## Hunter Haven

hartwellbasser said:


> Ill put a Stratos against it any day of the week. I smoked a Triton with a 200 Merc on it with a Stratos with a 150 Johnson.



This is my last thread due to being off topic of the man's original thread, but I'm here to tell you that a 150 will not stay close to a 250hp boat.... if you think it will you are crazy... but to clarify my response earlier, I wasn't neccesarily talking about speed. We all know bullets and allison craft boats are built for speed! They will flat out break the sound barrier. I was talking about fishing in general


----------



## Papa Bear

I like my 2005 Skeeter and Yamaha combo, mainly because it is paid for! Somebody like HD Marine would gladly let you test drive a demo boat , then you can decide which one you like and want. You should be able to get a good deal on a boat with the boating industry suffering due to the economy.


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*HD marine*

So I called HD marine the other day to find something for my skeeter and was told that they quit selling skeeters all together .  I was told that Boating ATL is carrying them now but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## tbag359

Papa Bear said:


> I like my 2005 Skeeter and Yamaha combo, mainly because it is paid for! Somebody like HD Marine would gladly let you test drive a demo boat , then you can decide which one you like and want. You should be able to get a good deal on a boat with the boating industry suffering due to the economy.



Right on Papa Bear ! The paid for part makes you really happy with what you got these days ! I too am very pleased with my Bug & Yamahammer combo.


----------



## Bear 75

Bass Cat...Bass Cat... Bass Cat


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Believe it or not- Last month the hydrotech guys got a TR-21 Triton with I believe a 2.3L ricer yammie to 97mph (GPS) on the red river!!


----------



## GTN

*Boats*

I have owned a few different ones and rode in most all of them. I am a performance kinda guy but my advise is to go to a dealer of each brand you are interested in and drive the boats your self. I recomend Airport Marine near Birmingham Al for the brands you seem interested in. They carry Ranger, Bass Cats and Bullet I know and usually have a good selection of different  used ones. Don't rule out a 21ft Bullet until you take a ride in one, it will suprise you I promise. As for the choices you put out there Bass Cat all the way.


----------



## GTN

Oh yeah the new Phoniex boats are worth looking at to.


----------



## GABASSMAN

I have a 06 ZX225 skeeter and it is an awesome boat. Many people have come with me and commented on how much smoother the ride was than in a ranger. And people talk aboutskeeters not being as fast as other boats in not entirely true. With a 225 Yammy we run about 72 to 75 mph


----------



## DavidW

Resale---Resale---Resale--- along with quality, innovation, and performance. Buy a Ranger---you won't spend all your time comparing it to a Ranger. I worked for another boat company for several years, spent alot of time defending it, now that I am with Ranger, I spend alot of time accepting compliments. 
  Also during these hard economic times, who knows some of the other boat companies might not make it.


----------



## alexmlane

Has anyone heard anything good or bad about TNS Marine in Oakwood GA? www.tnsmarine.com  I have watched the inventory there and they KEEP very nice, low hour boats there and are very reasonable priced. Another place I found that has several Bass Cats is Airport Marine near B'ham. Thanks!!!


----------



## pbmang

That is where I bought my boat and I will never go back.  I posted about my experience a while ago, but can't find it now.  Here is the much abridged version though - 

Bought boat and drove it home (Acworth).  The next day I took it for a run on Allatoona, and as I am going down the middle of the lake, there is a problem with the motor.  I shut it down and trim it up.  My 3 blade prop is magically 2 blades, and the cavitation plate is missing a big chunk of metal.

Being new to faster bass boats, I had no idea what happened, and had never heard of throwing a blade on a prop.  I call T and S and they say bring it in.  I take it back the next day and the big guy (who is a very nice guy BTW) looks at it and say I hit something.  I tell him I was in the middle of the lake and I don't think I hit anything and I don't think the damage is consistant with hitting something.  He says I hit something and that is that.

Here is the prop the day it happened...












After some haggeling, they fix it and I just claim it on my insurance saying I hit something, even though I was still not convinced I had.  

After about a week, and a new lower unit, they call and say boat is ready.  I go pick it up and bring it home.  Put it in the lake the next day and as soon as I hit the gas, the overheat alarm goes off.  Take the boat back again.

Two days later, they say nothing is wrong, come pick it up.  I pick it up, and run over to lanier (right down the road).  Launch the boat and get about a mile from the ramp and the overheat alarm goes off again and the motor shuts down.  I troll back to my truck and take it back.  I sit at T and S for about 3 hours while they mess with it and then they tell me to come back tomorrow.  

I go and pick it up and it finally works.  I start showing people my prop (which I still have in the back of my truck) and getting 2nd, 3rd, 4th, ect opinions on what happened.  Well, as it turns out, Yamaha had put out a notice to all of the boat dealers that this particular prop was not meant to be run on motors bigger than a 225.  So, T and S put a defective prop on my boat, the prop broke, they claimed it was my fault, then took forever to actually repair the boat.  

Once I figured out the prop was defective, I contacted my insurance company and let them know.  I'm not sure what ever came (if anything) of that.  I can understand if they made a mistake and put the prop on there not knowing, but if you look at the damage it is pretty clear I didn't hit anything.  Granted, I bought into what they were saying, and I blame my inexperience at the time on that, but it seems they should have known better as a dealer, and should have been able to repair the boat the first or second time.


----------



## pbradley

alexmlane said:


> Has anyone heard anything good or bad about TNS Marine in Oakwood GA? www.tnsmarine.com  I have watched the inventory there and they KEEP very nice, low hour boats there and are very reasonable priced. Another place I found that has several Bass Cats is Airport Marine near B'ham. Thanks!!!



I bought a 97 gambler outlaw from them in 2003.  I was ( and still am) very pleased with the boat and the service.

I took it in last year to have a little work done on it.  While I was there, I asked them to change the gear oil.

The total price charged for the original work and oil change was LESS than they quoted me over the phone just for the original work I had requested.

I'd buy another boat from them in a heartbeat.


----------



## basstastic

Procraft all the way. I've got an older one and it is great. One of my buddies fishes from a new one, as far as room and smooth rides. They make a great boat! ! !


----------



## Paul Parsons

pbradley said:


> I bought a 97 gambler outlaw from them in 2003.  I was ( and still am) very pleased with the boat and the service.


Gambler is a great boat. If I bought a new bass boat, It would be a Gambler.

I have a Shearwater center console which is made by Gambler and love it.


----------



## Wes204

you guys oughtta check out Phoenix Boats


----------



## TYHIGG

*Boat*

I have owned Triton,Skeeter,Ranger,Procraft,Stratos,and a few other boats in the late 80s Cimmaron, Astro.  Without question I would buy another Triton-that is what I am running now.  Ranger would be my second choice.  Fit and finish and dash appointments are nicer materials on the Triton over the Ranger.  T&S Marine sells boats they buy that are repos and center console boats out of Florida(saltwater).  They just do whatever repairs are the cheapest to get the boat sold.  They would not let me test drive a boat until after I had paid for it.  Well by then if there is a problem it is too late-then it is my boat to deal with.


----------



## Georgiaboybasser13

Ranger all the way, best boat there is.


----------



## DavidW

Wes204 said:


> you guys oughtta check out Phoenix Boats





Last I heard they were up to 5 boats ready to retail. I think I'd give a while to get the bugs worked out before I purchased one.


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*T&S marine*



FREELY said:


> I have owned Triton,Skeeter,Ranger,Procraft,Stratos,and a few other boats in the late 80s Cimmaron, Astro.  Without question I would buy another Triton-that is what I am running now.  Ranger would be my second choice.  Fit and finish and dash appointments are nicer materials on the Triton over the Ranger.  T&S Marine sells boats they buy that are repos and center console boats out of Florida(saltwater).  They just do whatever repairs are the cheapest to get the boat sold.  They would not let me test drive a boat until after I had paid for it.  Well by then if there is a problem it is too late-then it is my boat to deal with.





As far as T&S marine goes, we bought a boat from them this the past summer and overall was very pleased with the service all around.  Terry let us go out and test drive the boat before we bought it, he just told us that you would be surprised the people that want to just go out for a joy ride and have no intentions of buying a boat but he has no problems taking you out as long as you are serious about the boat.  Actually I think Terry went far beyond what he had to do after we bought the boat.  We asked him about the batteries that were in there which were about 2 years old and he replaced all of them free of charge, replaced the ratchet tie downs b/c 1 of them was sticking a little every once in a while, gave us the 2 year Yamaha YES warranty for 1300 bucks, which is about 800 cheaper than anywhere else I checked.  The way I look at it, he could have just sold the boat and went on his way but he didn't and that will definatley bring me back to buy another one.  Oh and on top of that Patrick is a good mechanic that knows his stuff.


----------



## riprap

Paul Parsons said:


> Gambler is a great boat. If I bought a new bass boat, It would be a Gambler.
> 
> I have a Shearwater center console which is made by Gambler and love it.



That is a fast center console you got. I have seen you out on the Point buzzin' around.


----------



## crappie man

*ranger*

i have a 1986 ranger had it for 12 years love it smooth riding ,,,150 mariner and plenty fast enough for me ,, but i will be honest the only boat i have ever owned so i will not talk bad about the others they are all good boats its just what you want to pay ,,,,, i paid 7,500 12 years ago


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

Not taking anything away from all the other boats talked about up to this point because they are all good boats. But, I looked around at alot of boats. I chose this one for its verstility speed and looks. It has plenty of room for my fishing gear. Plus, it doubles as a pleasure boat and seats up to 5. With a stock 200 carbed merc on the back I have seen 88 gps loaded light with 3/4 a tank of gas. 83 gps loaded to the gills with all my fishing tackle and 3/4 tank of gas. The fit and finish and construction is unmatched by any boat built, Period! I would put its resale value up against any brand including Ranger any day of the week. The only reasonI include Ranger is because of the post somewhere above mine sayin that they have the best resale. There are no Stress or spider crack anywhere in the boat and it has seen lots of less than desirable conditions. You will be hard pressed to find one with stress or spider cracks in it. While I will concede it may not be the best pure Fishing Boat. There are Allison other models avalible that will fish better or as well as any like the XB-21. You owe it to yourself to over look the bull surrounding these boats and take a ride in one. You will be suprised at how well the ride in the slop and there over all performance. I can turn mine around at 40 miles per hour and the prpeller never loses bite. It will turn around so fast it will literally make your head spin. Hands down the best riding, driving and performing boat I have ever rode in or drove. It fishs much better than most think to. The backs seats are removable and so is the passanger seat.


----------



## WildcatHunter

rangers are awesome but im suprised no one ever mentions legend bass boats... i will own one in the near future they are freaking awesome


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

I agree Legends are exceptional.


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*I agree*

I agree pretty much that whatever boat the person giving his 2 cents worth owns is the best boat out there and everyone should buy


----------



## bradburn204

*Boat for sale*

MHO You need to check out a Bullet. I love mine and they fish great. You have speed plus fish ability. Plenty of storage and Handle very good. Just a thought, I have owned several boats and I want buy anything but a Bullet. Just let me know and I can hook you up with some dealers !


----------



## jinx1984

buy you a skeeter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8pointduck

OK guys who think Ranger is the end all boat. Forrest Wood doesn't own the company anymore. They ain't all that anymore............


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

8pointduck said:


> OK guys who think Ranger is the end all boat. Forrest Wood doesn't own the company anymore. They ain't all that anymore............



Never were............................


----------



## Hunter Haven

I personally will not down any make or model of boat for anyone.... Be smart, do your homework, buy what you can afford, and just enjoy the boat, the lakes, and the fishing


... but I do love my Triton


----------



## riprap

8pointduck said:


> OK guys who think Ranger is the end all boat. Forrest Wood doesn't own the company anymore. They ain't all that anymore............



I don't think Forrest has had anything to do with building the boat for years. Ranger is pretty expensive. I would recommend getting a good used boat and motor with some warranty left. When you ride in a luxury car they say it rides like a cadilac. When you ride or fish in another boat they say, compared to a Ranger...........


----------



## DavidW

For those that think Ranger is over rated and over priced, I challenge you to tour the manufacturing plants and then get back to me. Ranger has the highest quality standards, the most innovation, and the best production system in the business. Once you have seen them being made, you will understand why they are the boat by which all others are compared to.


----------



## BASSCAT1

*Basscat*

I've owned basscat's for over twenty years.the customer service provided by them is above any company you will ever deal with,weather it be auto,motorcycle,restaurant,anything...
When you deal with them you  become  part of their"family"and that is the way you are treated.all the boats you are considering are well crafted boats,and they will compare to each other closely when on the water.with that being said,i give it to basscat cause of the fit and finish and customer support.they have won the  jd powers award a couple of years in a row.give them a good look you won't regret it.
If you would like to go out for a ride let me know.


----------



## Bear 75

Last year I went to the Bassmaster Classic on Sunday for final weigh-in. In the Epo center they had the top 12 bass booats in the industry. I came down to two the Z520 or the Bass Cat puma. After walking back a forth for hours between the two booths. I seen a motor mfg with thw two boats I wanted side by side. I opened all the compartments and hopped from boat the boat looking at everything! there are some things that one held over the other. then I called some customers from their web sites and did allot of research. Ranger andTriton are awesome boat and more popular than all the rest out there mostly because of BASS and FLW series. After looking at the BassCat line-up of boats my mind was made. There not made for assembly processes under a production system there made for you. Your boat will come with what you want on it Motor, Eletronics, trolling motor, rod lockers, color of boat color of trim and carpet. Boat has a 100% transferable waranty from owner to owner. Look up the awards they have won to the rest of the industry! 

   Most on here have not seen a Bass Cat, there are no dealers in GA so everytime you get to a ramp you see a Ranger or a Triton. I'm not saying there the best for what you want but they should not be over looked.


----------



## Bear 75

BASSCAT1 said:


> they have won the  jd powers award a couple of years in a row.



  Just a litle correction my friend... 
Bass Cas has won the JD power and associates award for the past four years, every year that it was awarded to the boating industry.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

DavidW said:


> For those that think Ranger is over rated and over priced, I challenge you to tour the manufacturing plants and then get back to me. Ranger has the highest quality standards, the most innovation, and the best production system in the business. Once you have seen them being made, you will understand why they are the boat by which all others are compared to.



You think Rangers are pricey. Look at a new Allison XB-21. Which IMHO is a better built boat than any of the mass produced bass boats. I dont think Ranger is the most innovative by any means. The first V hull with the Ranger name on it was an Allison. Rangers quality is as good as you can achieve with a mass produced boat. If you think Ranger is the best boat builder I think you should get out and tour a few of the others. Like Bullet, Stroker and Allison. There is no Ranger built that would compare to the fishing experience of my Allison Period! So, to say all Bass Boats are compared to a Ranger is what you typically hear from a Ranger owner. Ranger makes a fine chopper gun boat. I would have to agree that the BassCat, Legend and a few others that have not benifited from the BASS and FLW afiliation build as good or better boat than the hyped Ranger or Triton. While I also agree they are all good boats and you will do fine with any of them. The best one is the one you can afford.


----------



## bradburn204

Bullet!!! Fish ability and Speed. There is no other Boat like a Bullet with a Merc


----------



## ranger1977

Alllllll right, there you have it.  Made up your mind yet?  Or are you more confused than you were?


----------



## Paul Parsons

riprap said:


> That is a fast center console you got. I have seen you out on the Point buzzin' around.


It's about like a 22 ft. center console bass boat. It will run 70+ with a light load.

It would make a great tournament boat without the t-top.


----------



## alexmlane

*decisions decisions!*



ranger1977 said:


> Alllllll right, there you have it.  Made up your mind yet?  Or are you more confused than you were?



I am pretty close. Here is where I am so far and both have pros and cons. Ranger, Skeeter and Bass Cat. All of the others are out! 

Please keep in mind I have a non-biased opinion but this is what I saw from taking out a few different models. 

I like all of the layouts on most models and any of them would be fine with me. I am looking at the Z19 and Z20 in the Ranger, the ZX225, ZX250 or possibly an i-class in Skeeter, and the Puma or Cougar in the Bass Cat. 

I took out a Z20 and man did it ride good in rough water, look good and have the 'wow' factor with other fishermen....but DANG if that isnt like driving a piece a lead. VERY heavy. 

The Skeeter was impressive with no complaints at all. Rode good, fast, layout is awesome. Still a heavy boat but not close to the Ranger. 

The Bass Cat Cougar was VERY IMPRESSIVE. Hands down there is no comparison. This boat handled better, rode just as good, didnt have that 'heavy' feeling, and is layed out perfect. 

After taking them out here is what I am thinking now: Rangers and Skeeters have great resale and appeal to a lot of people and are both great boats. I am sure I could get used to the 'heavy' feeling. 

The Bass Cats are a little expensive, have limited knowledge and exposure to the market therefore I feel like resale might be tough with one. 

I am looking now to just get a good deal on one and will make some offers on a few and see what I can come up with. If money was no object and resale wasnt a factor........ Bass Cat all the way!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Alex I thought if you got in one of those basscats it would be hard to change your mind. If money wasn't important to basscat I'd have one right now for sure
Good Luck.


----------



## james hyde

I am partial to the Allison brand, very good on fuel. Have you looked at a Blazer? Much like a Bullet with a slightly better lay-out as far as fishing. You will not go wrong with any of the boats you mentioned there will be small compromises brand to brand  just take the time to study them all.


----------



## slingshot86

fellas, bass just dont swim that fast. 3 biggest girls of my life( all 8.5 plus) were OFF THE BANK  !  and yes, i tx fish.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003

Of the three you have picked I think you have made a great choice. Basscat is a fine boat. They are more popular than you think. Good luck.


----------



## jimmystriton

go see Lee at boating atlanta. Customer service unmatched. He has picked up skeeters now. I still will buy tritons but i know you looked at skeeters. Go ride in a new X3 from triton before you buy anything else.


----------



## alexmlane

Well, after 2 months of reading, asking opinions on here, test driving, and doing research I finally found my boat and also realized that there are a lot of good boats out there.

 The one thing that I found out with most people is this; whatever brand boat a man owns is "THE BEST" there is and there is no sense in arguing with anyone about it. All boats have Pros and Cons and most of them depend on our individual preferences. 

After looking and driving several different brands of boats there was one boat that in my opinion that really had "that ride" and drove like I was looking for. It just felt "right." I am going next weekend to pick up a 08 Skeeter 20i.  

It isnt as fast an Allison or Bullet and its heavier than Ranger but the 20i just seemed to be exactly what I was looking for. Thanks to everyone for your time and for those who called and sent me private messages!


----------



## GABASSMAN

Nice job man come fish the skeeter owners tournament now its a blast.


----------



## BASS175

you want a boat for the ride buy a triton


----------



## DAWG1419

Great choice Alex I couldn't have held off as long as you did for sure. Hope you enjoy your new ride.


----------



## pbmang

BASS175 said:


> you want a boat for the ride buy a triton




 He just said he bought a Skeeter 

Those i boats are awesome.  I have a zx250 and plan on getting a 21i for my next ride.  They really are a nice boat, and fast for the weight of the hull.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER

alexmlane said:


> Well, after 2 months of reading, asking opinions on here, test driving, and doing research I finally found my boat and also realized that there are a lot of good boats out there.
> 
> The one thing that I found out with most people is this; whatever brand boat a man owns is "THE BEST" there is and there is no sense in arguing with anyone about it. All boats have Pros and Cons and most of them depend on our individual preferences.
> 
> After looking and driving several different brands of boats there was one boat that in my opinion that really had "that ride" and drove like I was looking for. It just felt "right." I am going next weekend to pick up a 08 Skeeter 20i.
> 
> It isnt as fast an Allison or Bullet and its heavier than Ranger but the 20i just seemed to be exactly what I was looking for. Thanks to everyone for your time and for those who called and sent me private messages!



man i think i saw the one u got on their website!! is it red and white?? sharp boat!


----------



## Triton Mike

alexmlane said:


> Well, after 2 months of reading, asking opinions on here, test driving, and doing research I finally found my boat and also realized that there are a lot of good boats out there.
> 
> The one thing that I found out with most people is this; whatever brand boat a man owns is "THE BEST" there is and there is no sense in arguing with anyone about it. All boats have Pros and Cons and most of them depend on our individual preferences.
> 
> After looking and driving several different brands of boats there was one boat that in my opinion that really had "that ride" and drove like I was looking for. It just felt "right." I am going next weekend to pick up a 08 Skeeter 20i.
> 
> It isnt as fast an Allison or Bullet and its heavier than Ranger but the 20i just seemed to be exactly what I was looking for. Thanks to everyone for your time and for those who called and sent me private messages!



Congrats on your new boat!!!  You pretty much summed up the Ranger vs Skeeter vs Triton vs Basscat vs ????  in your post very well.  That what it all boils down to YOUR likes and nobody elses!  Congrats on the new ride!  

Mike


----------



## Woody17

Awesome & hope you enjoy your new TOY!!!  I plan on buying a Skeeter one day myself, nice boats!


----------



## whitworth

*By the way, has Obama discovered all you*

expensive bass boaters by now?   Fat chance for an "economic bailout" for you fellers.  

 Lordy, I'm getting my float tube and accessories ready for some trout fishing.  

Have had it for some 18 years.  The cover is really faded and has seen some necessary stitching work.  But no oil changes or engine replacements.  Just some relatively inexpensive truck tube replacements over the years.  

I've saved so much money on fishing, that I'm having a hard time retrenching during this recession.  
Well at least, I expect to varnish my equally old short wooden paddle, I use with the float, this week.   And it's an old can of varnish too.  And a cheap paint brush.  

I've always had an admiration for you big bass boat buyers.  But the monthly payment would bout scare the hades out of me.


----------



## kikkup

Ranger would be my first choice of the three, strato's would be on the bottom of my list for all boats... don't like the wet ride....
A Skeeter is a good boat, it has a yamaha which I prefer over a merc..
But everyone is different... you gotta go with your gut feeling and what you are going to be comfortable with fishing off of....


----------



## slingshot86

bass do not swim this fast, fellas. buy a jon boat, put a minn kota on it and have 24k left over. lol.


----------



## fburris

OK. I own a Stratos....Why do I own a Stratos...Because I could not afford a Ranger....The Ranger is the best riding boat hands down...So, if you are under thirty, buy anything you want..If you are over thirty, buy a Ranger..The Ranger does hold its value very well...I love my Stratos, but I would trade it in a heartbeat if it was an even trade for a Ranger..BassCat does not even compare with the ride of a Ranger, unless they got a heck of alot better in the past year.Ranger is the best, beyond that, you can flip a coin on the rest...


----------



## Hunter922

My Brother has a Skeeter that is Sweet , but I will stick with my Ranger 520 VX  .. Buy what you feel is comfortable and you like in a boat. All of them offer something different....


----------



## fburris

Enjoy your new boat. They are all awesome.


----------



## 1309tam

*unknown*



Bobby Jackson said:


> The Skeeter dealer in Dalton is going out of business..everything must go...could get a good buy if you decide to go Skeeter.



How do you know they are going out of Business?


----------



## 1309tam

How do you know they are going out of business?


----------



## fishingmaddog

*Bullet 21 XRD*

I've owned and ridden in all three you mentioned, Love Ranger until i got my 1st Bullet 21XD , Not only is it fast but the rough water ride was unbelievable for a 1350 lb hull. Huge front deck and tons of storage. When i'm economically able i will own another Bullet Bass Boat. If youre looking for a good deal you owe it to yourself to contact John Webb at Marine Works  (859) 509-6660 . This is of course my Opinion.


----------



## JARHEAD83

I have to agree with two different things that were said. 1) If you buy a Ranger then you want have to spend the time comparing other boats to their prices. 2)Test Drive Test Drive Test drive. I wanted a Ranger so bad ,when I was buying my boat two years ago, that I could taste it. I drove one and didn't like the feel of it at all. Mostly because I wasn't used to it. I came out of a 99' 20' Pro Craft right before I started looking. I drove a 21' stratus, and a 21' Triton. I, of course, wnet right back with Pro Craft. Ended up getting a 21' Pro Craft with a 225 Mercury Optimax Pro xs and absolutely love the way that it rides and drives. Like I said earlier, it is what I had before and what i was used to driving. Test Drive Test Drive Test Drive. lol....


----------



## pbmang

slingshot86 said:


> bass do not swim this fast, fellas. buy a jon boat, put a minn kota on it and have 24k left over. lol.



But, the faster you can get to your spots, the more time you have to fish.  If you fish tournaments, it makes for a big advantage.


----------



## Jranger

If I could pick one, it would be the 520 Comanche with the z package. I like the look of the z-20 and z-21's, but I haven't heard a lot of good things about them so far.


----------



## Bear 75

pbmang said:


> But, the faster you can get to your spots, the more time you have to fish.  If you fish tournaments, it makes for a big advantage.



If speed is the case then it for sure would not be a Ranger!

I found a article where Scott Martin said his Z520 hit 79 with just him and not even half gas. That is the fastest Z520 I've even herd of. Most of the time it is hard for one to get to 75. I have a BassCat that touches 80. 

 If speed is the only thing you look for in a boat then get a Stroker, Allison, or a Bullet.  When you looking at one of them boats and the dealer starts to tell you about the speed and you smile when you hear over 100mph, step back and look at the boat and then compair fishability! Speed is fun but there is allot more to any boat purchase.


----------

